# [SOLVED] Uhrzeit unter KDE4 ist falsch (2 Stunden vor)

## alex00

HAbe unter KDE 4 eine falsche Uhrzeit. Uhr geht 2 Stunden vor.

In der Konsole ist die Uhr aber richtig.

```

alex@chello080109125251 ~ $ cat /etc/timezone

Europe/Vienna

alex@chello080109125251 ~ $ date

Sa 5. Sep 18:58:24 GMT 2009

```

Wenn ich Uhr in KDE 4 zurückstelle geht sie beim nächsten Reboot wieder 2 Stunden vor. Ich blick nicht mehr durch.

Hilfe????Last edited by alex00 on Mon Sep 07, 2009 6:29 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Max Steel

Evtl hast du in der Uhr die falsche Zeitzone?

Du müsstest Lokal, oder eben Berlin auswählen.

Also in der KDE4 Uhr (Rechtsklick und dann auf Einstellungen)

----------

## alex00

HI,

nein auch unter KDE ist die Zeitzone richtig....kenne mich nicht mehr aus.

----------

## malisha

Hey,

schau doch mal in den BIOS und guck, ob die Uhr da richtig gestellt ist, nur zur Sicherheit.

Lg, malisha

----------

## Josef.95

Hi,

ich vermute das es Unstimmigkeiten in deinem /home/Verzeichnis gibt, probiere es doch mal mit einem anderen, oder neu angelegten Benutzer.

----------

## alex00

Ist bei allen Benutzern gleich. 

Zeit im BIOS stimmt.

 :Sad: 

----------

## Josef.95

Hm.., teste es doch bitte noch mal mit einem neu angelegten Benutzer,

hier http://www.gentooforum.de/post/122709/kde-4-3-0-released.html#post122709 gab es beim Update auf kde:4.3 ähnliches.

Bevor man da nun weiter im System, BIOS usw suchst sollten evtl. fehlerhafte Benutzer Einstellungen auszuschließen sein.

viel Erfolg

----------

## Klaus Meier

Du kannst doch auch unter KDE die Zeitzone ändern. Schau doch da mal nach, was du bei den Ländereinstellungen usw. eingegeben hast.

----------

## alex00

Also habe neuen Benutzer angelegt, auch dort ist die Zeit 2 Stunden vor.

Die Ländereinstellung bzw. ZEitzone unter KDE stimmt. Es ändert auch nichts wenn ich die Zeitzone auf "lokal" stelle.

Nur wenn ich die Zeit im BIOS 2 Stunden vor stelle so stimmt sie in KDE, die ZEit passt dann aber wieder nicht wenn ich "date" auf der Konsole eingeben (also die eigentliche Linux-Systemzeit".

Wenn ich unter den Systemeinstellungen auf "Datum und Zeit" gehe, so stimmt dort die Zeit, also sie ist richtig eingestellt. Das KDE-Applet zeigt sie aber falsch an. Auch ein neues Applet mit der Zeit zeigt die falsche Zeit. Also ich kenne mich nicht mehr aus. Jemand noch eine Idee

----------

## alex00

Ok habe den Fehler gefunden, weiß aber nicht wie ich ihn löse....

Wenn ich date eingeben so bekomme ich:

Mo 7. Sep 19:46:01 GMT 2009

Die Zeit stimmt zwar aber die Zone ist auf GMT gestellt. GMT ist aber gegenüber Wien -2 Stunden. Also stimmt alles zusammen.

Habe jetzt in /etc/conf.d/clock

CLOCK="UTC"

gestellt. Aber leider steht bei der Ausgabe date immer noch das gleiche (nach Neustart).

Wie kann ich das ändern?

----------

## blice

An dem Uhrenproblem bin schon sooft gescheitert. Für mich ist die einfachste Lösung , die conf.d  auf "lokal" zu setzen.

Dann orientieren sich Shell und X  an der Bioszeit.

```

/etc/conf.d/clock

CLOCK="local"

TIMEZONE="Europe/Berlin"

```

----------

## alex00

Ok ich habs...ich musste auch die hwclock umstellen, die war falsch. Jetzt gehts.

----------

## schachti

Hast Du Schritt 7a der Gentoo-Anleitung durchgeführt?

----------

